# Deer hunt club?



## respro (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm located in Augusta and would like to be a member of a deer hunt club. I primarily bow hunt but sometimes use my 270, no objections to bow hunting only. Anywhere in the surrounding counties might work well for me.
Thanks Respro


----------



## quinn (Jun 18, 2009)

I believe you will be moved to the hunting club section.


----------



## Jim Digieso (Aug 3, 2009)

We have several openings in our club in Warren County.  Call me @ 706-228-5471 to get details if interested.


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 3, 2009)

*Warren County*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Warren County Price Revised

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

looking for members club consist of1040 ac with different ages of pines and large hardwoods this is a perfect oppertunity to get in on the ground floor food plots being planted for quality deer we have a mix of deer,turkey,hogs varmits for more info call Shaughn Carter @706-410-4771 Bill Cash @ 678-617-0741
all stands are open stands 
DUES $650 "THIS IS A CLUB LOOKING FOR BIGGER BUCKS"


----------



## bubba10point (Aug 3, 2009)

if your interested in washington / jefferson county close to Bartow we have 1400 acres.  QDM for the last 10+ years.  900.00 year round membership total 16.  Lake, house, food plots, pin in/out. PM if you are interested.


----------



## Scabman (Aug 3, 2009)

*Washington County club needs members*

We have 470 acres surrounded by agricultural fields. Camp with elec. good deer and turkey pop. $500. We can show land anytime. less than an hour from augusta.


----------



## TRabern (Aug 10, 2009)

Oochee Creek Club is looking for 3 -4 members 
Maximum of 10 members

Location: Toomsboro, Ga / Wilkinson County

Land: 
387 Acres 
Upland Pines with Hardwood Draws
All amenities included
Large 5 Bedroom Brick House

Rules:
No Alcohol 

Game:
Deer / Turkey / Hog

Cost:
$700 Per person for entire year. All seasons included.

Please call Ryan at 770-712-2393 or Terry at 770-461-3292 for any questions 
or send email at Ryan3587@msn.com


----------



## Rick Allard (Aug 10, 2009)

We have several openings in putnam county with 860Ac. and 19 members at $670.00 
call Rick @ 706-923-0116


----------



## timber ghost (Aug 27, 2009)

Find anything yet ?
If not give me a hollar...
We need one more member.


----------



## timber ghost (Sep 6, 2009)

P/M sent...


----------



## Three Olde Guys (Sep 13, 2009)

Three of us are looking for three more members on new club in Warren County just west of Warrenton. Pines and hardwooods with campsite. $625 membership per year. Call Tom at 770-466-6492.


----------

